# Christmas soap recipes



## Mandy (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the smell of christmas! What are your favorite Christmas soap recipes? Lets get a collection of them going here.


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

Tingly Candy Cane Body Lotion Recipe

1/2-cup mint water (see note below)
1/8 tsp. borax
1/2 c. sunflower oil
1 tsp. coconut oil
1 tsp. beeswax
3-4 drops peppermint oil (optional)

Mix together the mint water and the borax, stirring until well mixed. Set aside.

Mix together the sunflower oil, coconut oil, and beeswax in a glass measuring cup. Place the cup with the oils--beeswax mixture in a pan of water (about 1 to 2 inches of water), making a water bath. Heat over medium heat until the beeswax is melted (8 to 10 minutes), stirring occasionally.

When the wax is melted, bring the mint solution almost to boiling (put the glass cup with the mint water/borax in the microwave on High for 1 minute, or use a water bath on the stove top).

Remove the oils-beeswax mixture from the water bath. Slowly add mint water/borax to the mixture in the blender and whip.

Allow the lotion to cool completely. The consistency may seem a bit thin, but it will thicken as it cools. The lotion will be pale green in color. You may add the peppermint oil now if you wish.

Pour the lotion into a clean container with a lid. To use, massage a small amount into your skin.

Note: Mint water is made by boiling fresh or dried mint leaves in water and then letting the mixture cool. Strain off the mint leaves. I use 1-cup fresh mint (1/4 cup dried mint leaves) to 1-cup water.


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

Oops, that wasn't a soap recipe.


----------

